# Linksys Router Tweaks



## g4m3rof1337

Is there any way to go into the Linksys router settings and boost the wifi or anything that can improve performance? 



Thanks.


----------



## brian

using 3-rd party firmware yes, www.dd-wrt.com make sure your linksys is conpadable tho. bricked one of mine


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks. 
Anything else? 
Maybe something less risky.


----------



## hermeslyre

Check out this,

http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-top-10/top-10-wi+fi-boosts-tweaks-and-apps-306436.php

In particular the parabolic contraption here,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUTT...op-10-wi+fi-boosts-tweaks-and-apps-306436.php


----------



## INTELCRAZY

You don't screw up if you don't screw around? 

Just leave it be, a Linksys router is good when not updated or flashed...


----------



## ThatGuy16

My linksys router isn't "boost" or anything and im wireless on my rig... i doubt you would even be able to tell a difference if you were to flash or do any kind of modification...


----------

